# Archaeologists Find Marble Head of Roman Emperor Augustus in Italian Town



## Timeshifter (May 3, 2021)

Of course its' 'him'







> Archaeologists have uncovered a marble head of the Roman emperor Augustus in the Italian town of Isernia, located in the region of Molise. According to a report by the Italian publication _Il Giornale del Molise_, the finding sheds new light on the imperial Roman impact in the region.



Exciting....



> Led by archaeologist Francesca Giancola, the team of researchers found the head on Thursday and the discovery was announced by the Archaeological Superintendency of Molise. _Il Giornale del Molise _reports that the Augustus head “bodes well for other and more important, historical finds” for a town that was conquered by the Romans in 295 B.C.E. In 90 B.C.E., it was subsequently taken by the Samnites, an ancient people of southern Italy, and then fell back into Roman control.






This bit...



> *“Yes, it is really him*, the emperor Augustus, found today during the excavation,” the Archaeological Superintendency of Molise wrote on social media. “Because behind the walls of a city, there are obviously the city and its history, which cannot be pierced with a concrete pile.”



It's really him? Lol.

1st thing I thought when I saw was this...




And was reminded if this thread Napoleon Statue

History, clear as mud...

article link


----------



## Citezenship (May 3, 2021)

I am going to make one of these an then bury it in the ground for a couple of years and then "accidentally" find it, with it being marble I could say it is from anywhere on the time line I wish, wonder if I would then gain the title Superintendent.....


----------



## OfTheBrave (May 3, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> I am going to make one of these an then bury it in the ground for a couple of years and then "accidentally" find it, with it being marble I could say it is from anywhere on the time line I wish, wonder if I would then gain the title Superintendent.....



No joke, if you have a geopolymer recipe, drop it in the comments. I'd love to try making some artificial marble.


----------



## Citezenship (May 3, 2021)

OfTheBrave said:


> No joke, if you have a geopolymer recipe, drop it in the comments. I'd love to try making some artificial marble.


https://stolenhistory.net/threads/eleanor-coade-19th-century-owner-of-a-geo-polymer-recipe.518/


----------



## EUAFU (May 9, 2021)

This does not look like marble here or in China (neither here nor in China is an expression that we use in Brazil for something that is clearly false).


----------



## Blue Ice (May 13, 2021)

Napoleon had prominent cheekbones


----------



## luddite (May 27, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> I am going to make one of these an then bury it in the ground for a couple of years and then "accidentally" find it, with it being marble I could say it is from anywhere on the time line I wish, wonder if I would then gain the title Superintendent.....


You could put a name change request into dreamtime


----------



## Silveryou (May 27, 2021)

They are probably trying to re-write the authentic Longobard-Norman history into the relatively new "ancient" Roman LOCAL history. The intent is to "italianize" the past through untalented brainwashed archeologists who have been programmed to think they are the descendants of "ancient" local Romans, completely ignoring the Middle-Ages as they have never existed


----------



## ThomasGledstanes (May 31, 2021)

I did research at Castelporziano, which is said after the Romans left it was not fully occupied again until much later (hunting ground of the elite then given to the kingdom of Italy). Today it is a presidential estate, but it is full of Roman remains, which you fall over. I have seen both carbon and lumiescence dating for the site. Pliny the Younger wrote about it and Augustus apparently had a villa there too, it is a real hub for the Roman elite. With stolen history in mind, I wouldn't be surprised if these later elite almost a thousand years after the said fall of the Roman empire.


----------



## Broken Agate (Jun 4, 2021)

Once again, we are shown a statue with a name, and no evidence to back it up. This could be anyone. We don't have photos of any of these historical figures, every artist makes them look a little different, and there are never any names or dates carved into the statues, so we can't possibly know who they really are.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 18, 2021)

O noooo what a surprise! 
And now they found the head.

_"On the morning of September 10, 1943, during World War II, American planes launched their bombs from B-17 Flying Fortress planes over a crowded town on market day causing thousands of deaths.[citation needed] In the following weeks they came back twelve times without ever hitting their targets: the bridges of Isernia, Cardarelli and Santo Spirito, then built entirely of iron, towards the internal area. All the bridges were vital to the German retreat."_

Another surprise: his official name was gaius Julius Caesar (augustus - the great)

Where have i heard this before... Gaius Julius Caesar hmmm


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (Jun 19, 2021)

I'm sure they are not only making up these things by prescribing names to statues without any evidence but I'm also sure they are planting these "finds" and then digging them up. Such nonsense. It seems that every other day on the main stream media there is a new archeological find. Why haven't we found everything yet!


----------



## ThomasGledstanes (Jun 20, 2021)

Wheelsinthesky said:


> I'm sure they are not only making up these things by prescribing names to statues without any evidence but I'm also sure they are planting these "finds" and then digging them up. Such nonsense. It seems that every other day on the main stream media there is a new archeological find. Why haven't we found everything yet!


The site I mentioned above is littered with finds proclaimed to be Roman, you fall about them it's crazy. Only thing publicly that's ever said to have come from there is a statue of Discobolus. I could easily see bits being manufactured with plaster casts somewhere to fit their narratives.


----------



## Broken Agate (Aug 4, 2021)

It's even more absurd when you consider how old these remains are supposed to be. How could any statue last thousands of years?  It would be smashed to pieces in a short time. But somehow, they are always being found in miraculously good condition after lying in the ruins of a city for centuries...during which time, no scavengers came across it, and somehow it never broke apart.


----------



## ViniB (Feb 26, 2022)

Well it looks like everything is still "roman" in the uk, largest one found in 50yrs as they say.... this page, ancient origins, is filled with material that would make good threads here


----------

